# Appleseed



## McMurphy (Dec 11, 2004)

Has anyone else seen the trailer for the new Appleseed film? 

It is interesting that the project went in the 3D animation direction using an anime filter when rigging the human characters.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 11, 2004)

I've never really explored Anime - but, my crikey, that looks interesting. 

Trailers here:
http://www.a-seed.jp/trailer.html

Tell me when there's a subtitled version on DVD, and I'll buy it.


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks brilliant. I've been meaning to get the comics since I read Ghost in the Shell, and this is just one more incentive.


----------

